# Help with e-calls!!!!



## Joswalt (Nov 26, 2011)

Ok I'm new to coyote hunting. I want to get a e-caller. Looking at fox pro spitfire an primos alpha. Can any one tell the best to go with. I have found the alpha dog at buds guns online for 206.00 The spitfire is 199.00. An you can get one recond. At spitfire.com for 150.00. With one year warrenty. What way is the best to go. Here a lot about spitfire that is good. Like the looks of the alpha dog but haven't read much about it. This is all new to me so any advice wud be very helpful.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Foxpro has the best Customer service in the business.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Haven't heard much about the Alphadogg. Foxpro has really made a name for itself. I use a Johnny Stewart PM-4. If I were in the market for a new one it would definitely be a Foxpro. Good luck in your search !


----------



## cooncrazy (Apr 28, 2010)

i also would go with foxpro.i have 2 -a cs-24 and a spit fire.no problems with either one.


----------



## yotehd (Apr 10, 2011)

Being new to the game, look at cabelas has the pm4 remote caller on sale 99dlrs thats hard to beat,I have a minaska,kanati tek,foxpro, wildlife tech ,pm3 and pm4 and for a guy starting thats my suggestion,.Start there and if you stick with it save up and get something else later.johny stewart and burnham brothers still have some of the best sounds in the game.


----------



## Joswalt (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'll be asking more things about predator hunting. An maybe I'll find someone here in Mississippi that I can go on a hunt with. Thanks again hope to be telling about my hunts on here one day soon.


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

Joswalt,
You will not be dissapointed with the spitfire! I love mine. The only drawback is that it doesnt have enough volume for out west in my opinion.
But here in the south and east, it's perfect!
I also use a mighty atom e-call that is AMAZING! The best e-call I have ever used! but a little pricey.
Let me just say, if you are just getting into predator callin, don't get *discouraged. *
*Here in the south it can get a little frustrating but becomes addictive when you call in your first predator.*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I added a TOA speaker to mine that really bumped the volume. It also lets you direct sound to two different directions.


----------



## Joswalt (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'm going with the foxpro spitfire. I know I'll like it. Yes Know I have alot to learn about this new quest with coyotes. But I'll be happy when I get that coyote in my sights. We have some bobcats an fox. So I feel like I'll have something coming to the new foxpro. Bought a new ar-15 awhile back so it's time to really try it out. I will let y'all know how things are going. Thanks again.


----------

